# Overlanding...



## redneck_billcollector

I asked a question on here the other day and have not received a response. Maybe I did not ask it right.  I am going to be putting together an Overland vehicle and doing a road trip to Alaska within the next couple of years.  I went Jeep shopping yesterday to look at vehicles to build off of.  I was wondering if anyone on this forum does this. It has been huge in Australia and Africa for years and is starting to blossom here lately.  It involves either a 4x4 RV or a Jeep, SUV or truck modified as a self contained camper with pop-up roof tents, kitchens, refrigerators and freezers, etc. modified for off road and trail travel.  In Australia and Africa the roof top tent makes sense because it gets you off the ground and away from snakes, spiders and scorpions in Australia and the predators such as lions and such in Africa.  It also seems like a great way to explore, hunt and fish amongst all the unimproved forestry roads in the Southern Appalachians and beyond.  If anyone on this forum does this I would love to hear about the modifications you have done, what has worked great and those that have worked not so great....If you are unfamiliar with this concept, google Overland Camping and Overland vehicles.  I really am surprised it hasn't caught on big down here.


----------



## boatbuilder

I saw your other post and this interests me too. 

I think a 4wd Toyota Tacoma with lockers a winch and a light weight simple pop up would be awesome for exploring off the beaten path. I saw a lot of toyotas with pop ups in the desert in Southern California.

I have a 4 door 4wd f150 with a leer top and I have camped out of it a few times. It tows my boats well and I want to build or get a pop up for it but it is definately not a serious off road vehicle. The Toyota I had before it was a lot better for exploring off road.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## ryanh487

If I was gonna do what you're talking about, I'd get a toyota 4-runner over one of the current versions of a wrangler (that I've heard are plagued with issues).  It would also give you about 5,000 lbs towing capacity and you could easily take one of these along with you: https://www.jayco.com/tools/archive/2017-hummingbird/


----------



## T-N-T

I would love to drop everything and take off on a long trip such as that 

Hope you get your gear together and have a blast


----------



## Nicodemus

Hope you get it all together, Jay. Ol` Ben and me need to load up and go with you.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

Nicodemus said:


> Hope you get it all together, Jay. Ol` Ben and me need to load up and go with you.



I was actually going to ask you since you are retired now.  You can do builds from bare minimum to over the top. I am going to go about midway.  I spent part of today with the Jeep dealer and the afternoon at Tuff Truckin'  putting together orders for some early shake out trips this coming year.  Want to do Colorado, Utah and Arizona on a trip just to get an idea with what works and what doesn't. I want to tweek the vehicle and start adding camping gear.  Going with multiple battery set up and solar charging panel.  You and Ben can do one of those Indian things out in Montana or there abouts and we meet up near Sweetgrass and head on up to Alaska.  I am definitely going to do the Dalton Highway.  It was not open to the public the last time I did an exploring/camping trip to Alaska. You really need to do something like this while you still can.  That is my fear....not doing it while I still can. By the way, you bring your wife on something like this, I am taking Tammy.  Got to have somebody to wash my clothes in the river and clean the pots and pans......


----------



## redneck_billcollector

ryanh487 said:


> If I was gonna do what you're talking about, I'd get a toyota 4-runner over one of the current versions of a wrangler (that I've heard are plagued with issues).  It would also give you about 5,000 lbs towing capacity and you could easily take one of these along with you: https://www.jayco.com/tools/archive/2017-hummingbird/



Some of the places I want to go, independent suspension would not do so well.  I have been on trails in N. GA. that  created problems while my straight axle vehicle took it with ease.....Most of the problems with the Wranglers are due to cutting corners when modifying especially with lifts.  The sway bar disconnect, front and rear lock differentials and the straight axle with a proper lift will come in handy if I want to get way off road.  I am also a manual transmission person, so I am going that route which takes care of a number of the sometime problems.  The Jeep vs. Toyota debate is the biggest debate amongst this crowd in the US while the debate in Australia and Africa is Jeep vs. Land Rover (Defender series).


----------



## redneck_billcollector

ryanh487 said:


> It would also give you about 5,000 lbs towing capacity and you could easily take one of these along with you: https://www.jayco.com/tools/archive/2017-hummingbird/



If I do a trailer it will be long this line...http://adventuretrailers.com/trailers/horizon/
I have driven some of the unimproved roads of Alaska and the Rockies, what I have in mind you could not haul a trailer like the one you linked.  There are river crossings, etc.....You carry a chain saw with you, not for fire wood but for clearing the trail, chain saw and winch are two of the more needed items on these trails, and yes they call them trails, not roads.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

Nick, check out some of the locations you can hit with a good clearance 4X4, rig it for camping and you can spend days just exploring. https://www.outsideonline.com/2016916/7-bucket-list-overland-trails-us Just think of the fly fishing and bird hunting (or big game if you want to do that).


----------



## Timberman

Me and my boy are working on one. 2000 4Runner 4x4 2.5” lift. Still rough camping haven’t solved the puzzle of having a tent on top of the vehicle to Camp plus needing the vehicle to be mobile. Not to mention the expense of the rooftop tent. Even more if you look at a overland camping trailer.


----------



## Timberman

We have an air mattress for me inside the 4Runner he sleeps on an Eno it let’s us get on top of the game.


----------



## rospaw

If i were to do this it would be a Full size van with a factory ford Quigley 4x4 conversion. (E150 E250 E350) Buy one from the 70's all the way up to today at the ford dealership.  
My pick would be a late 90's to early 2000's. Gas would be ok at best but a 7.3 diesel would be how i would roll! Good mild E rated 33" tires, parts are very common and on the road repair/mechanics easy to find. Just a ford van! 
Full steel mesh roof rack from front to back with LED lighting on all sides.  Long set of ramps for a side by side / ATV on the roof. All extra gear on roof including potable water. Small head, bed, sitting area inside the van. Both front captain chairs swivel for "den" sitting A roll out awning mounted (or could be mounted) on the side of the roof rack with poles stored on top.  Small 1000watt honda gen also on top.  
You can pick the color, I'll take care of the rest! 

Oh heck! Tan with semi black wheels, bumpers, roof rack! 
I feel better now! 

Like this


----------



## rospaw

Good winch (Warn / Ramsey) set in a receiver so can either go front or rear!


----------



## Timberman

Nice!


----------



## redneck_billcollector

Timberman said:


> Me and my boy are working on one. 2000 4Runner 4x4 2.5” lift. Still rough camping haven’t solved the puzzle of having a tent on top of the vehicle to Camp plus needing the vehicle to be mobile. Not to mention the expense of the rooftop tent. Even more if you look at a overland camping trailer.



I know they ain't cheap, but they are a lot less expensive than even a shabby camper and you expand your horizons of where you can get to and camp.  Ebay has some name brand rooftop tents cheaper than they cost through specialist shops. As for the tents, once you get the hang of it they take a couple of minutes or two to take down.  Those 4Runners are popular. There are lots of aftermarket modifications for them out there. I think roof top tents become more attractive the further you get into snake country. I ain't worried about snakes, but there are places I have been out west where seeing dozens of rattlesnakes a day is not uncommon. The roof top keeps them from seeking out your body heat on those cool western nights......lol.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

rospaw said:


> If i were to do this it would be a Full size van with a factory ford Quigley 4x4 conversion. (E150 E250 E350) Buy one from the 70's all the way up to today at the ford dealership.
> My pick would be a late 90's to early 2000's. Gas would be ok at best but a 7.3 diesel would be how i would roll! Good mild E rated 33" tires, parts are very common and on the road repair/mechanics easy to find. Just a ford van!
> Full steel mesh roof rack from front to back with LED lighting on all sides.  Long set of ramps for a side by side / ATV on the roof. All extra gear on roof including potable water. Small head, bed, sitting area inside the van. Both front captain chairs swivel for "den" sitting A roll out awning mounted (or could be mounted) on the side of the roof rack with poles stored on top.  Small 1000watt honda gen also on top.
> You can pick the color, I'll take care of the rest!
> 
> Oh heck! Tan with semi black wheels, bumpers, roof rack!
> I feel better now!
> 
> Like this



I was semi debating one that was up for sale not so long ago....those would be great in the South West where you would be in more open spaces.  I have been on some forest service roads in N. Ga and NC that my Ram 2500 4x4 had a hard time on due to its size but was easy in a smaller jeep.


----------



## Timberman

I’m with ya I just haven’t pulled the trigger


----------



## sinclair1

I have a trail team FJ, it comes with A trac, 120 outlet and some other goodies from the factory, many just add a lift, winch and tent and hit the trail. Same drive train as the Tacoma


http://www.offroadxtreme.com/featur...-fj-cruiser-that-has-been-to-alaska-and-back/


----------



## rospaw

redneck_billcollector said:


> I was semi debating one that was up for sale not so long ago....those would be great in the South West where you would be in more open spaces.  I have been on some forest service roads in N. Ga and NC that my Ram 2500 4x4 had a hard time on due to its size but was easy in a smaller jeep.



You start getting west of here and you are less likely to run local type trails and many of the col/nev type trails are much less closed in that i have traveled. 
 I drive the Pizgauer in my avatar all over the back trails, paths ect here in N ga / ala /s tenn with not many problems other than 2 mirrors. It's about the size of a full size van. The jeep cj does much better but not for over night stays or more than 2 folks.

Another about a jeep wagoneer (?) is i don't think they are that dependable.  I would go with a Toyota even a Nissan before a newer jeep wagon.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

rospaw said:


> You start getting west of here and you are less likely to run local type trails and many of the col/nev type trails are much less closed in that i have traveled.
> I drive the Pizgauer in my avatar all over the back trails, paths ect here in N ga / ala /s tenn with not many problems other than 2 mirrors. It's about the size of a full size van. The jeep cj does much better but not for over night stays or more than 2 folks.
> 
> Another about a jeep wagoneer (?) is i don't think they are that dependable.  I would go with a Toyota even a Nissan before a newer jeep wagon.



That is one nice vehicle there.  What is the range on one of those?  Do you know if they can be run multi-fuel? I just keep thinking about a trail I took outside of Helen one time, stumbled across it after I crossed a small river. It just kind of petered out...I have a Dodge 2500 extended cab long bed.  Thankfully it is loaded with back up cams, I had to back down the trail until I could find somewhere I could turn my truck around.  With a Wrangler (which is what I should say I reckon instead of Jeep) it would have been easy to turn around. I was looking at a slide-in 4Wheel camper or an Alaskan but the wheel base on my Dodge is just too dang long for some of the places I want to explore.  I took my Dodge exploring out in Wyoming and Colorado this past Christmas it did good for pretty much most of the places I went though.  I did not have that added weight. I still might go with a slide in if on a couple of shake out trips before I go to Alaska it is not comfortable enough for me....I don't need much.  I have been a ground camper most of my life. Slept on the ground in Alaska years ago but had my tent torn up by of all things, a porcupine.


----------



## rospaw

redneck_billcollector said:


> That is one nice vehicle there.  What is the range on one of those?  Do you know if they can be run multi-fuel? I just keep thinking about a trail I took outside of Helen one time, stumbled across it after I crossed a small river. It just kind of petered out...I have a Dodge 2500 extended cab long bed.  Thankfully it is loaded with back up cams, I had to back down the trail until I could find somewhere I could turn my truck around.  With a Wrangler (which is what I should say I reckon instead of Jeep) it would have been easy to turn around. I was looking at a slide-in 4Wheel camper or an Alaskan but the wheel base on my Dodge is just too dang long for some of the places I want to explore.  I took my Dodge exploring out in Wyoming and Colorado this past Christmas it did good for pretty much most of the places I went though.  I did not have that added weight. I still might go with a slide in if on a couple of shake out trips before I go to Alaska it is not comfortable enough for me....I don't need much.  I have been a ground camper most of my life. Slept on the ground in Alaska years ago but had my tent torn up by of all things, a porcupine.



The Pinz is a legal 1 ton with a air cooled 96hp 4cly. Highway speed 65-70 max. 19 mpg, 20 gal tank, seats 10, 2-12v batt with 24v system, with out snorkel hooked up will tread right at 3' of water. (just covers my lap and coolers will float out the back) With snorkel hooked up, i need a mask to drive. (And yes i have sunk it twice) 5speed with high low making it 10 speed. Rear bench seats lay down to make a solid flat bed (great for sleeping) Great in the snow. Full factory hydraulic lockers front and rear. Built like a tractor with the engine/trans/rear end being the frame. I have put about 35k on it in 13 years. Lots of folks follow me home to ask about it. Strange for a cc guy when folks follow you up your drive.  
Hard to climb in and out. Seats are awfully thin in the padding department. No AC (great heater) Two soft tops F/and rear that leak! (new top 5k) Parts are pricey. Flat windshield is awful in the rain and wipers suck (new wiper motor 385.00) Can't lock it up and EVERYONE wants to look inside of it when parked. Very Light in the rear empty. Sits high off the ground so getting in the F or B is a pain. Nervous about loading the kids in the back for even a hour trip, do to how it seats in the rear.
Lot more fun before being married!!!!!! 

Have you ridden in a Wrongler on longer trip? I have and  was stiff and beat up. The one i road in was a nice looking Rubicon 4 door with all kinds of extras. I was so sore the next day after a 350 mile trip. I was even cramped in width. My shoulder was on the door. (wear a 50 size coat) Storage was awful even with a rec rack loaded.   Short trip would be ok at best in my opinion.

Jeep and pulling a trailer ........ NOPE not me!  

My main ride since 2001 has been a excursion so i might NOT be the best at room/ride.  
I think a pickup would be a better option


----------



## redneck_billcollector

rospaw said:


> The Pinz is a legal 1 ton with a air cooled 96hp 4cly. Highway speed 65-70 max. 19 mpg, 20 gal tank, seats 10, 2-12v batt with 24v system, with out snorkel hooked up will tread right at 3' of water. (just covers my lap and coolers will float out the back) With snorkel hooked up, i need a mask to drive. (And yes i have sunk it twice) 5speed with high low making it 10 speed. Rear bench seats lay down to make a solid flat bed (great for sleeping) Great in the snow. Full factory hydraulic lockers front and rear. Built like a tractor with the engine/trans/rear end being the frame. I have put about 35k on it in 13 years. Lots of folks follow me home to ask about it. Strange for a cc guy when folks follow you up your drive.
> Hard to climb in and out. Seats are awfully thin in the padding department. No AC (great heater) Two soft tops F/and rear that leak! (new top 5k) Parts are pricey. Flat windshield is awful in the rain and wipers suck (new wiper motor 385.00) Can't lock it up and EVERYONE wants to look inside of it when parked. Very Light in the rear empty. Sits high off the ground so getting in the F or B is a pain. Nervous about loading the kids in the back for even a hour trip, do to how it seats in the rear.
> Lot more fun before being married!!!!!!
> 
> Have you ridden in a Wrongler on longer trip? I have and  was stiff and beat up. The one i road in was a nice looking Rubicon 4 door with all kinds of extras. I was so sore the next day after a 350 mile trip. I was even cramped in width. My shoulder was on the door. (wear a 50 size coat) Storage was awful even with a rec rack loaded.   Short trip would be ok at best in my opinion.
> 
> Jeep and pulling a trailer ........ NOPE not me!
> 
> My main ride since 2001 has been a excursion so i might NOT be the best at room/ride.
> I think a pickup would be a better option



Well, I am 56 and never owned a car.  I have always owned trucks and motorcycles (solid mount shovelheads and panheads) and wouldn't know a smooth ride if it bit me on my rear. My truck of choice for the better part of my adult life has been Ram 2500s which are not known for their luxury ride.  I have taken trips in older CJs but never a JK.  When I test drove it I was surprised at its ride and room, I guess I had always bought into the stories about their rides, granted I did not get it on a road over 65 mph, but I was happy with it.  After a shake out trip or two, if I am not happy with it I will get rid of the JK and get a slide in for my Dodge.


----------



## Davis31052

I'm in the process of building my rig now. Its a 2003 Land Rover Discovery.  

Hopefully, by the time I can retire, it will have a dependable engine to get me where I want to go. 

I recently went from a roof top tent back to a good ground tent. While it looked cool and I got lots of oohs and aahs, navigating the ladder in the night for mens room runs can be a bit treacherous.

If anyone is interested in getting more info on vehicle dependent overland travel, check out Expedition Portal.com and Overland Bound.com

Also, "IamJake" on You Tube.   a 20's something kid doing 50 state tour while living in two a 2 dr. Jeep Wrangler.


----------



## Nicodemus

redneck_billcollector said:


> I was actually going to ask you since you are retired now.  You can do builds from bare minimum to over the top. I am going to go about midway.  I spent part of today with the Jeep dealer and the afternoon at Tuff Truckin'  putting together orders for some early shake out trips this coming year.  Want to do Colorado, Utah and Arizona on a trip just to get an idea with what works and what doesn't. I want to tweek the vehicle and start adding camping gear.  Going with multiple battery set up and solar charging panel.  You and Ben can do one of those Indian things out in Montana or there abouts and we meet up near Sweetgrass and head on up to Alaska.  I am definitely going to do the Dalton Highway.  It was not open to the public the last time I did an exploring/camping trip to Alaska. You really need to do something like this while you still can.  That is my fear....not doing it while I still can. By the way, you bring your wife on something like this, I am taking Tammy.  Got to have somebody to wash my clothes in the river and clean the pots and pans......





Between my Lady and myself, if we can get these knee surgeries taken care of, we might try to do that.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

Davis31052 said:


> I'm in the process of building my rig now. Its a 2003 Land Rover Discovery.
> 
> Hopefully, by the time I can retire, it will have a dependable engine to get me where I want to go.
> 
> I recently went from a roof top tent back to a good ground tent. While it looked cool and I got lots of oohs and aahs, navigating the ladder in the night for mens room runs can be a bit treacherous.
> 
> If anyone is interested in getting more info on vehicle dependent overland travel, check out Expedition Portal.com and Overland Bound.com
> 
> Also, "IamJake" on You Tube.   a 20's something kid doing 50 state tour while living in two a 2 dr. Jeep Wrangler.



Have you seen the modifications that Alu-Cab offers for the Defender?  With that modification, straight axles, air-lock differentials and a disconnect sway bar you would have the ultimate overland vehicle, especially if you could get one in diesel.  I am looking at the Gen 3 Alu-Cab roof top tent for the Wrangler I am ordering.


----------



## manderson2228

I am into overlanding. I just went to overland expo in Ashville i'd highly recommend it if you are into overlanding at all. The gear, the people, and the area make it a worthwhile drive..


Also a bunch of great you tube folks to see how its done. Check out expedition overland and watch some of their journeys. I can't believe it hasn't caught on more here yet either. I think it will eventually.


----------



## 660griz

Dodge Power Wagon. Biggest winch you can fit. Camper shell. 
2 or 3 spare tires. High lift jack. Done.


----------



## normaldave

Spend a little time reading through this thread, then go up to the parent forum "Expedition Vehicles"
http://forum.expeditionportal.com/threads/80929-A-backcountry-trip-to-Utah-sells-the-wife-on-overlanding!

On a recent camping trip a family dropped into the site next to us in a 1980's diesel, right hand drive Toyota Land Cruiser with a Maggolina roof top tent and a handful of hammocks for the teens.  They were just stopping for the night on the way to the next adventure.  We still use the old Ford van and our cargo trailer conversion, but our full sized Montero might get put into service with the kids out of the house...?

Vans? this guy has 4WD conversions figured out right.  Near Asheville, NC
http://ujointoffroad.com/


----------



## cjones

Overlanding is what I enjoy about off-roading as well. I have a mildly modified Jeep (03 TJ with 4" lift and front locker). So far (knock on wood) I haven't been able to get into anything that I couldn't get out of in N. Ga mountains. I like to get out and explore and just see where little narrow roads that nobody goes down go.

Before we moved to Georgia, my wife and I drove the Jeep from Iowa to Colorado (~12 hours one way) for a friend's wedding. We took the Jeep so we could check out some trails while we were there. The Jeep was good for just the two of us, but I don't know how well it would have done if we had been packing camping gear and food for several days on the trail along with replacement parts and tools that you would want to have available if you were going that far 'off the grid'.

We had a Grand Wagoneer that I sold for WAY too cheap because I couldn't get it to pass emissions without a lot of work and it had the dreaded frame rot that I was not prepared to deal with.  That thing would have been good for long-range off road trips. It rode like a couch on the highway, had enough capacity to haul whatever you could fit in it, and with only slight mods, it could have been a great trail vehicle. I just didn't have time (or money) to work on it at the time.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

cjones said:


> Overlanding is what I enjoy about off-roading as well. I have a mildly modified Jeep (03 TJ with 4" lift and front locker). So far (knock on wood) I haven't been able to get into anything that I couldn't get out of in N. Ga mountains. I like to get out and explore and just see where little narrow roads that nobody goes down go.
> 
> Before we moved to Georgia, my wife and I drove the Jeep from Iowa to Colorado (~12 hours one way) for a friend's wedding. We took the Jeep so we could check out some trails while we were there. The Jeep was good for just the two of us, but I don't know how well it would have done if we had been packing camping gear and food for several days on the trail along with replacement parts and tools that you would want to have available if you were going that far 'off the grid'.
> 
> We had a Grand Wagoneer that I sold for WAY too cheap because I couldn't get it to pass emissions without a lot of work and it had the dreaded frame rot that I was not prepared to deal with.  That thing would have been good for long-range off road trips. It rode like a couch on the highway, had enough capacity to haul whatever you could fit in it, and with only slight mods, it could have been a great trail vehicle. I just didn't have time (or money) to work on it at the time.



The first thing I am doing with the jeep is overhauling the suspension and getting 2 1/2" lift. I will not go with tires over 35".  I rode in a jeep on the highway with the same lift and tires I plan on getting and it was surprisingly comfortable.  I got it up to some good speeds to 75 mph+.  With the Fox shocks and really heavy duty springs it should be alright with the weight I plan to have...if not I will put in airbags to help.


----------



## JSnake

I have Lexus GX470 so I've looked around in the overlanding stuff from time to time. I haven't made any modifications to mine but they are a great base vehicle to start with. They are starting to get more popular but have kind of flown under the radar as far as a capable 4x4. It's like a V8 4x4 4Runner with more headroom. I hunt all over the state out of mine.  

Most of them have been driven by soccer moms with scheduled maintenance at the dealership. I bought mine with 80k on the clock but wouldn't flinch at buying one with 150k with a good carfax, service history, and timing belt replaced. I would stay away from the navigation equipped vehicles (most) though. Some of the HVAC controls are through the screen which could be an issue down the road. Navigation also makes it prohibitively complicated/expensive to change the radio headunit for bluetooth, iphone, etc connectivity.

3 inch lift, larger tires, ditch the running boards for sliders, and you're ready to go for pretty cheap. More companies have also started manufacturing bumpers and swingouts for them as well.


----------



## lbzdually

What about a regular cab longbed 4x4 Silverado if it's just 2 people?  Do a camper top and take the back window out and seal it up with an accordion seal.  Small lift and 33 inch tires with front locker and add a winch.  If you have a camper top with the roof you can raise, you can easily stand up back there and do a sliding storage box under the bed.  Truck will get 17-19 mpg on the highway and with a 34 gallon fuel tank is a much better long range option.  Parts are super plentiful for the 5.3 and fairly cheap vs  land rover or older Toyota Land Cruiser.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

lbzdually said:


> What about a regular cab longbed 4x4 Silverado if it's just 2 people?  Do a camper top and take the back window out and seal it up with an accordion seal.  Small lift and 33 inch tires with front locker and add a winch.  If you have a camper top with the roof you can raise, you can easily stand up back there and do a sliding storage box under the bed.  Truck will get 17-19 mpg on the highway and with a 34 gallon fuel tank is a much better long range option.  Parts are super plentiful for the 5.3 and fairly cheap vs  land rover or older Toyota Land Cruiser.



They are making some interesting camper options for pickups now.  I am waiting for a long bet AT Off Road vehicle habitat for long beds. I have a Dodge Ram 2500 full cab long bed truck.  After I trick out my jeep I will probably get air lockers, both front and back for it, then start building on it too.


----------



## cjones

redneck_billcollector said:


> The first thing I am doing with the jeep is overhauling the suspension and getting 2 1/2" lift. I will not go with tires over 35".  I rode in a jeep on the highway with the same lift and tires I plan on getting and it was surprisingly comfortable.  I got it up to some good speeds to 75 mph+.  With the Fox shocks and really heavy duty springs it should be alright with the weight I plan to have...if not I will put in airbags to help.



Jeeps can do highway speeds if lifted correctly and worn parts replaced.  With my 4" lift and 33" aggressive AT tires, I set the cruise at 80 and cruise. It can't hold that speed up hills with the 3.73 gears, but it's not too bad.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Didn't read all the posts, but, I have been seeing some modified 4x4 vans that are awesome. Like the tiny house of RVs. Some folks told me they they traveled out west and picked theirs up. But that there is some folks in Asheville, B.C. that customizes them.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

Well, I took delivery of my 2018 JKUR (four door Rubicon) a couple of weeks ago and have started the build. The first thing I did was replace my battery with a Genesis Off Road Dual Battery system with a 200 amp isolator.  This is a great set-up that runs all your electronics, winch, etc.. off of a separated deep cycle battery and isolates your cranking battery.  The next thing I did was mount ARB differential breather tube lifts to bring my differential breathers and the breathers from my transfer case and transmission right under the hood in the engine compartment so I won't get mud or water in my axles and transmission if I happen to have to cross water.  I then put on a 2 1/2 inch Old Man Emu lift and replaced my shocks with Fox 2.0 shocks. This lift is made in Australia for over land vehicles, they are made to handle the weight...it really is a beefy suspension and it handles great at highway speeds of 80mph whether loaded down or not.   I have replaced both front and rear bumpers with Smittybilt bumpers and for the rear got a heavy duty swing out spare tire mount with storage spaces for jerry cans, hi-lift jack and other sundry items with a 200lb capacity basket above the tire.  I mounted a Warn 10K zion winch with synthetic line on the front bumper.  I then mounted an AEV Snorkel more for a cool air intake than anything, but it will keep me from getting hydro-locked if I do cross streams that might be a wee bit deep.  I also have a portable ARB double compressor with a 3 gallon tank for my air needs...it is amazing, I can pump my 80lb tires on my Ram 2500 faster than I can at an tire shop.   I have ordered a bunch of power outlets for both front and back along with a 1500 true sine inverter that I hope to have next week to start setting up my "power grid" throughout the truck. My next items will be a storage system for the back and a 50qt fridge/freezer on a slide out.  I am experimenting with some RTTs I have access to, but I am in the process of talking with Ursa Minor about a J30 replacement top for my wrangler.  I took the Jeep out today to see how the lockers work and the disconnect sway bar works, the Rubicon is a beast in both the mud and sand along with climbing over obstacles.  You might notice I have not said anything about tires...which is generally one of the first things people do when they get a Wrangler...I am waiting to see how these tires and the lift handle all the weight before I pull the trigger on new shoes for my jeep.  I will try to take some pictures this weekend.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

cjones said:


> Jeeps can do highway speeds if lifted correctly and worn parts replaced.  With my 4" lift and 33" aggressive AT tires, I set the cruise at 80 and cruise. It can't hold that speed up hills with the 3.73 gears, but it's not too bad.



Mine is a Rubicon with 4:10 gears and a manual 6 speed so on the highway 80 mph is no problem.  I only went with a 2 1/2 inch lift, but it is a beefy one.  I got the Fox 2.0 shocks that give a great ride.


----------



## gsppurist

Here is a blog of a guy that I met who has one.  Lived in it while hunting across the country.

https://scottandwatson.wordpress.com


----------



## redneck_billcollector

My JKUR is steadily being added to. I took it out to Colorado and New Mexico back in July and had a blast. I rode on some trails I would not have even attempted in any other vehicle I have owned in the past.  I saw a number of vehicles, to include some Toyotas have some issues on one of the trails.  Camped the better part of a week above 10k ft, along little blue line trout streams with no other campers in sight.  It is easy to get away from others out there in all the National Forest land available to explore and camp in.  I ordered a Goose Gear Plate kit for the rear and a 2/3d rear seat delete along with a fridge slide. I am having a hard time finding the exact Fridge/Freezer I want though. I have decided pretty much on the Engel 45 qt. dual zone one...with both freezer and fridge. I tried to upload some photos but it appears they have changed the way to do it since I last uploaded some on GON and cant figure out how to do it.


----------



## gma1320

I would like to get into it myself.  Been lookin on you tube at stuff. Go to YouTube and check out a fellers page named Jason koertge. Pretty informative and he has a neat setup.


----------



## Davis31052

Anyone planned mg to attend Overland Expo at the Reeb Ranch.   We will be there Friday & Saturday.


----------



## gtmcwhorter

Loved following this and that it’s come back up. Maybe one day if and when the kiddos are gone (we are called to be foster parents so we may well always have kids around) I can talk the misses into doing this.


----------



## normaldave

So I'm drifting back through this thread, thinking I need to meetup with Rospaw and his Pinzgauer truck, at the first decent snowfall, and take my Montero and rigging and go help him recover 4WD trucks out of ditches in North Georgia!  What a cool truck!

But I digress...I've become a fan of the Mitsubishi Montero for overall utility, and reasonable cost, so much so, that I nominated it to be my tow rig for my Cargo Conversion Camper/Hauler, instead of my trusty 2WD E-150 Club Wagon Chateau.  The Montero has AWD, 4WD, locking center differential, Hybrid (clutch and inertia) limited slip rear differential, 5-speed tiptronic shifter, 4.30 gears, independent suspension.  Often an unsung hero in 4WD capability.  

We like to bring the trailer for gear, then use it as a base camp to jump off to more adventures.  The link below, connects to the cargo trailer website as well, caution folks, it may make too much sense, and take you down a path you weren't prepared to go.

Trip Report:
Towing with a Mitsubishi Montero


----------



## redneck_billcollector

A photo from a recent trip this summer out west, way up in the Rocky Mnts.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

After spending a lot of time in my Jeep, literally living out of it for weeks at a time, I have a few observations. One, while I would love the extra space a larger vehicle would give me, I have been places that I saw mid-sized vehicles have to turn back.  I have spent a lot of time camping at 10K or higher out of my Jeep and in places only razors, bikes, four wheelers  and other Jeeps could get to. Second, driving from GA to the Rocky Mountains is not fun in a Jeep...I am dang near 60 and without the various cushions and padded arm rests I found in Truck Stops, I do know know if I could have made the distance per day that I did.  Third, and I know this is going to rattle some cages, IFS is not the way to go on really technical trails. I saw two 4-Runners and a Taco on their side on what were to me, not so complicated trails in Colorado this past summer, from what I have heard, Black Bear Pass was rather rough on the Toyota clan this summer too, the day they finally opened the trail (a couple of weeks after I made my way back to GA), two toyotas ended up either flipped or on their sides.  I run a Rubicon and the solid front axle is a must, with a sway bar disconnect on "stepped" trails, they are what did the IFS vehicles in that I saw on their side, yes 3 different ones in one week that I personally saw. Fourth, some game changers, I added a 50qt fridge/freezer to my Jeep, a tailgater tailgate fold down table, and an interior cargo basket for the back of my Jeep.  After my last trip out west, I wonder how I made it before hand without these items.  These photos are from two different trips out to Colorado. Both in July, a year apart. One during a drought, the other record snow cover.  The couldn't get up to Tincup pass this past summer, was 20 foot of snow on the trail and it was closed.


----------

